# Question for the new people



## Flatlander (Sep 22, 2004)

This is an open question, as I'm curious about the process as to how one decides whether or not to become a member of Martial Talk.

First off, hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    Welcome to Martial Talk.

So, how long did you lurk as a guest before making the choice to become a member?

What compelled you to become a member, rather than remain a lurker?  That is, if you were a MT lurker for a period of time.

That's all.  Feel free to share whatever information you want, and add in whatever you feel is relevant.  Or not.  Any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks!  See you all around the board, and happy posting!


----------



## Angelusmortis (Sep 22, 2004)

I was looking for any doo-dah stuff about WC, stumbled across MT, then joined as soon as i could. Hooked. :jedi1:


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

i came once back around february or march lurked for about a half an hour than left....

then this summer there was a specific thread about the instructor that founded my taekwondo school, i joined basically for that......the rest...they say...is history...averaging 15.45 posts a day since....


----------



## Paul B (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi,

I didn't really do much "lurking'. I am a member of a couple other forums,and this one had a few familiar faces,so what the hay,ya know?

I do enjoy being a member here,even though I really don't post a lot,I still find it informative and fun! It's definitely a "relaxed" atmosphere.


----------



## pakua (Sep 23, 2004)

I usually join forums as soon as I find them, or not at all. If it interests me, I've usually got something to say about something   and you can't post if you don't join!


----------



## LateBloomer (Sep 23, 2004)

I use the internet to learn as much as I can about MA since I'm a newbie.  I found another site that has good advice about MA called Jubei's MA Zone.  However, they went offline since 2 months ago and I was going through withdrawal.  So I searched the internet about a month ago and stumbled onto this forum and was immediately drawn to the warm atmosphere.

I lurked for about a month.  This actually is the very first forum I ever joined (on any topic) on the internet...I'm a very 'careful' person.  I decided to sign up because I wanted to voice my opinion on a few of the threads that interests me.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 23, 2004)

I was not a lurker for very long. I joined hoping to get insight and ideas from different people, especially since I have a test coming up......... 


Respectfully, kenponochikara


----------



## CMack11 (Sep 23, 2004)

I joined right away.  I'm a MA newbie and had a lot of questions.  I found this site while searching the 'net and decided to post some of my questions here.  Needless to say, I got plenty of answers and am still hanging around!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm still a newbie, I think, and I joined after a friend recommended that I check it out.  I immediately wanted to get into a discussion in the Study, and joined.  

And now I won't shut up.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't remember how I stumbled onto this forum but I lurked for a few days and found the people here to be completely and utterly hilarious.  I also appreciated the way it was moderated.  Didn't see any big egos and everyone seemed to get along rather nicely, so I joined.  A few of my friends/people I train with and my daughter also signed up, but please don't blame me for any of their posts


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2004)

I found this site by accident and after spending an hour or so as a guest I signed up...


----------



## i_clodius (Sep 25, 2004)

I followed a link from an FMA site here, and lurked for about two weeks before signing up. As the others have written, it seems both informative and friendly, which isn't true of everywhere in cyberspace. And I signed up simply because I intend to stick around a while.

Markus


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 26, 2004)

i just turned up and joined upon arrival, i usually sign up after a very breif browse so when i come accross something i want to reply too i don't have to go through the process when i want to be doing something else.  In the initial breif browse i decide weather or not i would ever post on the board so i don't just sign up for any board and then never post.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

I joined the minute I found Martial Talk. My main motivation is that my art of JKD is rare and it's hard to find training partners. When I do find that rare person who wants to learn JKD/Kali/etc.. and they start getting to a level of profeciency, it always seems they have to move for a job or some other reason. JKD is not easy and it's certainly not for everyone either. So I'm looking for people in my approximate area or who are moving here to train with, maybe even get a small group going.


Besides that there are some great thinkers and very experienced fighters posting here and I always want to hear every concept and idea I can. Information is power.. if it's used wisely it helps us grow.


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

I found it on a serch engine and lurked for 4 months or so before i finally said i want to0 talk!


----------



## Ken H (Jan 8, 2005)

I lurked for a few months as well.  Waited until there was something of substance I could actually add to a topic.  I'm normally more of the sit back and observe type of person anyway.


-Ken


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 8, 2005)

Didn't see this thread before.  I think I lurked for about a week or two, kept wanting to read the volumes of information.  I think that is how I stumbled on this, trying to get info on something, probably testing requirements.  Then I found out posting is alot more fun and interactive.  You can't ask a question otherwise. And naturally I want to give back for something so great for martial arts and the then $18 fee wasn't so much to pay to keep this site running.  And now its $12!  Never could find this much in a magazine or a even a book...TW


----------



## Sarah (Jan 8, 2005)

hrm....If I remember correctly I found MT through a seach for info, I dont remember what I was looking for.....but anyways I joined straight away and started posting that day. I have become so involved in MT not only for the MA knowlegde that can be found here but more so becuase of the people, and the fun we have together. 

I become a supporting member and joined the LLR about a month after I signed up, and that $12 is so worth it to hang out in the premium club, I get the best laugh's in there!

So all in all MT was one of the best finds on the net...thanks Bob and MT Staff!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 8, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> So all in all MT was one of the best finds on the net...thanks Bob and MT Staff!



You are welcome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2005)

A friend of a friend of a friend who knew this guy that dated his third cousin that was related in some way to this gal that used to be married to a good friend that hung out with this one dude that passed a note for a friend in grade school when the teacher wasn't looking and they told me about it... I think that' show it happened?? 

Actually I was peering over Ceicei's shoulder and thought to myself: "Cool, a MA discussion board. Hmmm, might be some cute SINGLE gals I can meet there... sign me up!"


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, I'm no longer new, but never replied to this Q.

I found MT when running a google search for "sulsa" which produced a thread  or two here.  I spent a few hours looking around, reading and decided to join.

And the rest, as they say, is herstory.


----------



## still learning (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello, Came to this site by accident looking for martial things.  You will notice the comments are great and response terriific.  I have learn many new things from reading the forums.  Thanks people!.......Aloha


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 17, 2005)

I googled for MA message boards and found this one and BudoSeek.com. I didn't lurk at all....joined up and when membership accepted, just jumped in with both hands and found myself typing and reading...spent hours just reading and reading......just as well we have Broadband!
The posts are so informative and I've learned a lot just reading questions and answers.....so much information, so little time.....!:roflmao:


----------

